# Aufhellen eine Videos



## micross (18. November 2008)

hallo, ich habe mit meinem Handy ein video aufgenommen und da es ein bisschen dunkel war sieht man nicht so viel, ich kann es zwar mit z.B. vlc player aufhellen aber ich möchte das video insgesamt für immer heller haben und nicht jedes mal die helligkeit einstellen. Gibt es ein Programm mit dem man das machen kann

würde mich über eine zügige und hilfreiche antwort freuen 

gruß micross


----------



## chmee (18. November 2008)

Was für ein Format ? 3gp oder avi oder mov ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (18. November 2008)

Ich denke mal 3gp. Ist ja bei Hadys üblich.


----------



## micross (19. November 2008)

Ne, bei meinem Handy ist das schon etwas besser.. habe eine Sony E. K850i und das Video ist in mp4 format.


----------



## Sebastian Thalhammer (20. November 2008)

Das kann sogar jedes Schnittprogramm. Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass du nicht regelmäßig Filme schneidest und dass du kein Schnittprogramm hast, oder?

Wenn du das jetzt nur ein paar mal machen willst, dann kannst du dir sicher die Testversion einer Schnittsorftware herunterladen.
Mögliche Programme unter Windows wären: Magix VideoDeluxe, Pinnacle, Premiere. Bei letzterem weiß ich, dass es eine Testversion gibt, nur ist die Software an sich etwas schwieriger für den Einstieg.


----------



## chmee (20. November 2008)

Du könntest mit *VirtualDub* rumprobieren, da brauchst Du keine ausgewachsene Schnittsoftware lernen, sondern einen Formatwandler, der auch Effekte eingebaut hat. Leider ist Virtualdub in der Basis nur für AVI gedacht, also entweder ausprobieren, Dateiendung mal nach avi ändern oder per AVISynth importieren.

mfg chmee


----------



## micross (20. November 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe Ich werde mal eins dieser Programme ausprobieren die ihr vorgeschlagen habt.

@ Sebastian
Ja ich arbeite eher selten mit schnittprogrammen und kenne mich deswegen nicht so damit aus.


----------

